# Woodhall Spa



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 3, 2016)

After my recent trip to Woodhall Spa I thought I should give a little review

Having only ever heard of good things about the place I had been looking forward to playing there for a good couple of months

As I was driving near I realised how near it was to RAF Conningsby ( another place I lived for a while and didn't play one game of golf ) - as I followed the signs into Woodhall my first surprise was when i arrived in the town - didn't realise the club was an integral part of the town and the streets seemed packed with holidaymakers 

Once I parked the car I walked into the clubhouse and straight away knew I was somewhere a bit special - it may look a bit old and beaten from outside but it has the feel that you can only get through history and I love the old style winners boards - I know they are looking to upgrade the clubhouse I know hope the feel is kept the same. Food was very good and very well priced - no fleecing golfers here with over the top prices on both food and drink 

Popped into the pro shop to sort out the tee times for both days ( we were seeing if we could start a little earlier on Monday ) - very friendly welcome - nicely stocked pro shop and I may have purchased a few goodies ( Rick tried his best to buy stuff  )

So off we went to the Bracken Course

I really enjoyed it - it's a test of golf , the fairways were in great condition - like walking on carpet and it gave you confidence hitting the ball of them. The holes were well designed with every par 3 a very good test - didn't think there was a weak hole on the course. The greens were massive with big undulations which meant they were a bit slower than normal and that took a bit of getting used too - It was a pleasant walk and if one day they decide to really build it up it could be a cracker 

We then popped to the Inn where we were staying , the rooms were very nice , beer and wine was well priced again - met up with LQ and CaptRon. We then went to the curry house over the road - lovely curry and again well priced 

Next morning we were treated to a lovely fresh cooked breakfast and off to the golf club again to play the Hotchkin

I actually felt a bit nervous on the first tee 

The course itself was stunning - the first 11 holes are just beautiful and in wonderful condition - haven't played on better fairways all year and the greens were true and nicely paced, every single hole had its own character and you had to be smart when playing each shot 

The bunkers were just amazing - naturally perfect for the course and brutes to get out off - I learned very quickly that when you are in one take your medicine and take the bogey , every single bunker was in keeping with the hole course 

The par 3's were brilliant and it was a challenge just getting on the green - a couple of tricky short par 4 and a couple of really testing long ones gave the whole course a nice mix - the sign on the twelve about the hole in ones is great 

Going into the last 6 holes a lot more trees came into play and it had a parkland feel about them whilst still having the beautiful heather everywhere - think a few of the trees could be removed just to open it out a bit but that's not a big issue

The course is right up there as one of my fav inland courses - didn't stop smiling all the way round and it's a honour to play such a wonderful course 

The whole set up is brilliant , the friendly welcome from all the staff , the atmosphere of the club house and two great courses 

It should be a must for a golf fan to play and it fully deserves all the accolades it gets and if someone doesn't rate it then I would suggest they go again 

10/10 for me


----------



## Aztecs27 (Aug 3, 2016)

Nice review, it's a great course. 

I was lucky enough to live in Woodhall Spa for 5 years and my wife's parents still live there, so we're often back in the village (back this weekend for a friend's wedding in fact!)...I never played the course enough, but have had the privilege of playing the Hotchkin half a dozen or so times and it never disappoints (shame my game always does) 

Glad you had a good experience at The Inn - fun fact - my mum project managed the multi-million pound refurb of the place back in 2013 as it's owned by some friends of the family - you should have seen it before  It nearly (legitimately) killed her, so she's now living a much quieter life in the south west!  They've done a great job with the place, good to see it still thriving. Interesting you mention about the reasonably priced beer - all the tight locals moan about it! Hope they never venture out of Lincolnshire - they'd be in for a shock!  

Their carveries are absolute winners, so would recommend one before heading home next time you're up. Sadly, it's really the only decent place to get a pint in the village these days.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 3, 2016)

Absolutely love Woodhall Spa. Whilst the Hotchkin quite rightly takes all the plaudits, IMO the Bracken is a top-quality course that doesn't get enough recognition - it is a serious test of golf in its own right.

And have only every had positive experiences of the accommodation having stayed at the Inn, the Petwood, and the Admiral Rodney in nearby Horncastle. 3 very long nights/early mornings!! The Inn was my favourite and would like to see if the cocktail - 'The Bomber' - myself and Blundell devised on our last visit did in fact make it onto their list!

A return to Woodhall Spa is very much overdue!


----------



## HighlandAddict (Aug 29, 2016)

Good review, and I would add my commendation to playing the Hotchkin.
I would love to go back, play both courses and combine with a game at Seacroft, but getting there from other golfing areas and travelling in the area seems to take ages !


----------



## Leftie (Aug 29, 2016)

PieMan said:



			A return to Woodhall Spa with a free toilet roll is very much overdue!
		
Click to expand...

Are you organising a trip next year then Paul ???????????? :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Aug 29, 2016)

I am playing the Hotchkin next week and very much looking forward to it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 30, 2016)

louise_a said:



			I am playing the Hotchkin next week and very much looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Are you playing in a comp Louise?


----------



## louise_a (Aug 30, 2016)

Its a charity thing I believe, Glyn, next Thursday.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 30, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Its a charity thing I believe, Glyn, next Thursday.
		
Click to expand...

Ladies AM AM?

Good stuff, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 31, 2016)

I'd echo the review...played it a few weeks ago.

Never too soon to return!  Phenomenal place, and excellent value if you get a stay and play!


----------

